# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Project Soli, Google Inc., ATAP group, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ATAP group, Google Inc.

Technical Program Lead at Google ATAP - Ivan Poupyrev

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 29, 2015




> Project Soli is developing a new interaction sensor using radar technology. The sensor can track sub-millimeter motions at high speed and accuracy. It fits onto a chip, can be produced at scale and built into small devices and everyday objects.

----------


## Airicist

Google’s smartwatch with radar for gesture control

Published on May 20, 2016




> Google’s project Soli shrunk radar down to a tiny chip so you can control you smartwatch with a snap of your fingers.

----------


## Airicist

Project Soli: Alpha Developers Showcase

Published on May 20, 2016




> The Soli Team shipped Alpha DevKits to a limited number of extraordinary developers from around the world. This is a showcase of what the community has built. Thank you for all the amazing efforts from everyone working with us. If you’re interested in learning more, check us out here www.projectsoli.com/developers

----------

